
Vox Media preparing round of layoffs as business fails to improve - tech-historian
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/14/vox-media-preparing-round-of-layoffs-due-to-coronavirus-business-impact.html
======
MatthiasP
If woke clickbait a la Vox does not work in these times, I can't imagine other
media companies with the same business model surviving for long.

